# 4 Month Transformation Results.



## buddhaluv (Jul 18, 2011)

This was my first ever cycle of only Test E @ 500MG EW 
Before Pic - 21yrs 185 Lbs 15% BF
After pic - 21yrs 205 Lbs 13% BF?


Before Measurements
Forearms - 13 1/2 Inches
Biceps - 15 1/2Inches
Quads - 23  Inches
Calves - 15 Inches
Shoulders - 48 Inches
Chest - 42 Inches
Waist - 32
Hips - 35 Inches


Before Measurements
Forearms - 15 1/4
Biceps - 16 1/2
Quads - 26
Calves - 16 Inches
Shoulders - 52 1/2 Inches
Chest - 45 Inches
Waist - 31
Hips - 34 Inches



So what do you guys think ?  
Oh yeah, I took part in the transformation contest also, now i'm just hoping all this hard work pays off! *fingers crossed*


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2011)

sure you look bigger and leaner . . is this after pct?


----------



## buddhaluv (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks captn & yea. its been about 2 weeks since i finished my last day of pct.


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jul 18, 2011)

I hate all you guys who can keep the tiny waist to back ratio lol.....  good lookin' man.  What was your diet like?


----------



## caaraa (Jul 18, 2011)

looks very good
*




*


----------



## buddhaluv (Jul 18, 2011)

genetics baby ;D

diet? well honestly all i did was eat what was made by my parents. (yes i still live with my parents, sad i know). but yeah , they are very conscious of what they put in there bodies so basically all the food I eat is all home made & ALWAYS clean. & i wish i could tell you exactly what i ate, but that'd be practically impossible considering i eat a different dish everyday of the week lol. 

oh yeah & during my cycle I always aimed to eat at LEAST 4000 calories a day


----------



## james-27 (Jul 18, 2011)

> that'd be practically impossible considering i eat a different dish everyday of the week lol.




 doesn't everyone?




> oh yeah & during my cycle I always aimed to eat at LEAST 4000 calories a day




How do you know how many cals you got if you dont even know what you ate? I'm just curious.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 18, 2011)

james-27 said:


> doesn't everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know how many cals you got if you dont even know what you ate? I'm just curious.


 
You would be surprised how many people eat the same tuna/chicken/beef meals multiple times every day.  It gets old after a while.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 18, 2011)

Buddhaluv,

Nice transformation bro!


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jul 18, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> You would be surprised how many people eat the same tuna/chicken/beef meals multiple times every day.  It gets old after a while.



When you live on your own, shit is convenient and cost effective.  I only look cooking bad ass meals when I have company.  Other than that, bring on the chicken breast, brown rice, and broccoli!


----------



## XYZ (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 18, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> You would be surprised how many people eat the same tuna/chicken/beef meals multiple times every day. It gets old after a while.


 

For months on end as well.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn man you have some great results there. Nice going.


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 18, 2011)

very good job bro!!


----------



## Ahrnold (Jul 18, 2011)

great results!  is that baad bacne though?


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 18, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 18, 2011)

Boogz1218 said:


> When you live on your own, shit is convenient and cost effective. I only look cooking bad ass meals when I have company. Other than that, bring on the chicken breast, brown rice, and broccoli!


 That's me!  Chicken is cheap protein!  I look at the food as fuel to workout and grow.  I fuel the machine.

When somebody else does cook, I am saying, "Wow, this is really great!" probably just because it is something different from chicken and rice and a spinach salad.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 18, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> That's me! Chicken is cheap protein! I look at the food as fuel to workout and grow. I fuel the machine.
> 
> When somebody else does cook, I am saying, "Wow, this is really great!" probably just because it is something different from chicken and rice and a spinach salad.


 

Spinach??? Fuckin A man, I just started eating that stuff religiously and I love it.


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome results,congratz. Did you run AI on cycle?


----------



## blazeftp (Jul 18, 2011)

Very Nice Bro.
Best of Luck.

Did you do a side photo ?
Don't know wtf to do for mine lol !


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice work, how tall are you?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 18, 2011)

CT said:


> For months on end as well.


 
Like us!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 18, 2011)

great results.


----------



## J.thom (Jul 18, 2011)

you grew some wheels, very nice!


----------



## Mooksman (Jul 18, 2011)

Quads look great!! Good job brother!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2011)

buddhaluv said:


> thanks captn & yea. its been about 2 weeks since i finished my last day of pct.


 
Thats some great results then - congrats . 

Make sure your maintenence cals are adjusted for your new mass.


----------



## buddhaluv (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks guys! really appreciate your generous comments.

& thanks captn, great idea. I will definitely be doing that.




& i'm not sure if i'm allowed to be talking about sponsors. but to ALL the people that are asking which labs i used. i used UncleZ's international line. now please stop with all the pms!! lol


----------



## buddhaluv (Jul 19, 2011)

just thought i'd show you guys how i looked 2 years ago. these are my results. if i can do this, so can you.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow nice job man! Feels good to be big huh!


----------



## vannesb (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice job for sure!


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jul 19, 2011)

buddhaluv said:


> just thought i'd show you guys how i looked 2 years ago. these are my results. if i can do this, so can you.



GTFO 

Awesome job!


----------

